# 29 days into flower outdoor first grow



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 11, 2020)

Enjoying that summer sun!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2020)

Good luck bringing them down the homestretch 
cheers on a happy harvest!

what labors are you growing?


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 11, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good luck bringing them down the homestretch
> cheers on a happy harvest!
> 
> what labors are you growing?


50/50 bag seed hybrids i got a while back decided to give it a go one died early on .. Just stopped growing.. This girl is throwing sativa leaves but nugging nice and tight like a indica


----------

